# I just lost my job!



## texasgirl (May 3, 2006)

BIL just came and told me that me and my oldest are gone after next week.
I wish he would have told me yesterday before I went and got the car!!!!!
Just us!!! I wondered why my sister left early!!! Chicken $%@*!!!!!!!!! 
What makes me mad, it has nothing to do with our work. We're the only ones that other people know how to do our work and he can safely let us go without hurting his precious crappy company!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennyema (May 3, 2006)

BIL fired you?

That's raw.  So Sorry!


----------



## pdswife (May 3, 2006)

That sucks!  But.... it opens the door to a bigger better happier nicer job.  Good luck!


----------



## Alix (May 3, 2006)

Holy cow tg, that is pretty harsh. And your sister didn't even hang in there to soften the blow? Yikes. 

Their loss though. You will find another job and they will miss you a lot.


----------



## jkath (May 3, 2006)

Everything always happens for a reason.
No doubt this happened at the right time for you, as your new career is sick of waiting for you.

Best thing is you are such a people-person! You'll soar at whatever you do!

oh - and another thing. Smack BIL upside the head next time you see him for all of us.


----------



## GB (May 3, 2006)

That is really rotten. I am so sorry TG!

I know you will land on your feet.


----------



## kadesma (May 3, 2006)

I'm sorry Texas, that's a lousy thing to do to you.As for your sis, I have one too and boy would she be in big trouble had she done something like this to me.Silly people have no idea what they have just given up..All I can say is big and better things will come your way..In the end, they will be sorry. You will be the big winner, heck you are already!!!

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (May 3, 2006)

I really hope that all of you are right! As far as me being a people person, hehe, only in writing. I'm actually very shy. It's hard for me to start talking to people.
I don't know for sure, that sis knew, but, she had to. It's their company and she knew that the company is going under. 
The highest paid ones stay. That is what gets me. I make $9.50 an hour.
Everyone else, makes over $12. And I'm the one that got canned!! The son knows the vinyl though, sisters son, not BIL's. The others are BIL's brothers, sister, my niece and then 3 that are not blood related,but, have been there a while. I'm glad that he is at least keeping my youngest since he just got a new truck, but, he's putting in apps everywhere, because we don't see the company going much further, or at least, I hope it doesn't!!!!!!! I did at least get him to agree to give son severence as he would have been there a year June and get a weeks paid vacation. I told him that since he never bothered to give him a raise that he deserved, that was the least he could do since minimum wage is only $5.15 here. 
Thank you for all your well wishes, it will help me get through the next week!!

And jkath, he will definately get some words that he has never heard from me before!! Sis might also.


----------



## jkath (May 3, 2006)

Texas, you only _*think*_ you're shy.
You'll go far.


----------



## callie (May 3, 2006)

texas - i'm so sorry!  What a lowthing for BIL and your sis to do...sometimes it doesn't seem to work out well when family or close friends work together.  I agree with everyone else - something better will come your way!  {{hugs}} to you!


----------



## texasgirl (May 3, 2006)

Thank you everyone! Seems like a lot of drama this way lately LOL. I'm glad that ya'll let me get it off my chest, I really do appreciate it!!!


----------



## licia (May 3, 2006)

TG, I just saw this and am so sorry.  Hope you get something much better very soon and not with a family member. I would have to stay away from my sister for a while if that happened to me (for their good). Good luck!


----------



## jkath (May 3, 2006)

Tex, we're you're extended family, and we're always here for you


----------



## PA Baker (May 3, 2006)

Oh, TG, I"m so sorry!  It's rotten enough to lose a job but to have your BIL and sis handle it that way is just adding salt to the wound.  I hope you find something that makes you much happier soon--you deserve it! {{big hugs{{


----------



## Raven (May 3, 2006)

TG, can you get ahold of a Goat or Cow that you can leave in his living room?

You'd have to muzzle the goat so it don't eat the couch, you don't want to ruin the whole room... just the carpets. 

Perhaps pin a note to it's neck suggesting a Goat Roast. As in "Fire THIS M$#@! F*^%$#!" 

~ Raven ~


----------



## corazon (May 3, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear this tg!  I wish you all the best.  You will find something better!


----------



## VickiQ (May 3, 2006)

(((TG)))I really believe things happen for a reason and having gotten to know you I know you will find something much better-you know what they say about family- you can't pick 'em!!!!I'll be rootin' for you!!!Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## Andy M. (May 3, 2006)

TG:

That's rotten!  Your next job will be the best.


----------



## Barbara L (May 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this Texasgirl.  We'll be praying for you.

Barbara and James


----------



## mish (May 3, 2006)

That stinks, TG! Sorry to hear it! Maybe working for relatives is not always the best way to go. Grrrrr. Hoping something better will come along.


----------



## texasgirl (May 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone. 
I have to say that I feel much better about it this morning. My sister did not know that he was letting me and ds go. She is LIVID!!
She isn't even coming back to work right now. She doesn't know when she will.
I think the reason that it was me and ds, is because, ds has been making minimum wage and he's been here a year next month and I asked BIL if he was going to give ds a raise and when he said no, I walked away. I never said anything to him. I did my work, if he asked me a question I answered, but, I didn't joke around with him. I treated him like a boss and not a BIL, which, it should always be that way at work anyways. He took his revenge for it. That's okay, he thinks HE knows revenge, no, but, I do!!!!!


Oh yeah, btw, I thought I would have to give my car back once dh found out, LOL, he said NO!! He has to make a car payment anyway and he wants it to be one that I like. So, see, he DOES do nice things every once in a while


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 4, 2006)

Texas, I am glad that you feel more upbeat today, and try to stay that way, and look at this as a point where the new leaf gets turned over, for the better.  You wouldn't want to stay in that "sinking ship", would you?  Your another boy is right about starting to look for another opportunity even if they didn't let him go.  Try not to dwell on how your brother in law managed this situation, and focus ahead and on all the things that are positive.  You will come out a winner, and we are all here cheering for you!!


----------



## ronjohn55 (May 4, 2006)

TG, sorry to hear the bad news! Glad to hear you're already cheering back up though! (And that you still get the convertible!)

This was just on MSN though, perfect advice!

*Getting fired.* Dismissal from a job is always a promotion in disguise. You can catch an afternoon game, rethink your career and bring possibility back into your life—all while the guy who just fired you is still at work.

John


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 4, 2006)

Wow Tex, I just saw the post!  The never of the SOB  .....pardon my abbreviated french! He's pond scum.....no he's lower than pond scum!  

I'm glad to hear that your sis wasn't part of it.  

Stay strong......you'll succeed in whatever you do.....you a wonderful person and anyone would be blessed to have you as an employee.  Sit back and think what it is you would really like to do and go for it.  

We're all here for you girl whenever you need to vent...............HUGE HUGS!!

http://mjxads.internet.com/RealMedi.../animsky.gif/34346664333336373434353866633530


----------



## texasgirl (May 4, 2006)

Awww, thank you!!!
John, I like that quote. And to make it better, he is also worrying about bankruptcy for the 3rd time!! And an IRS audit!!!


----------



## buckytom (May 4, 2006)

sorry to hear it tex. i'm sure you'l find something better, and you'll look back and think "what was i thinking workin for that @#$%^".

and _you're_ not a people person, face to face? ok, well just picture everyone you see as one of us here. if it helps, picture them with a 17" vga display for a head.


----------



## texasgirl (May 4, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> sorry to hear it tex. i'm sure you'l find something better, and you'll look back and think "what was i thinking workin for that @#$%^".
> 
> and _you're_ not a people person, face to face? ok, well just picture everyone you see as one of us here. if it helps, picture them with a 17" vga display for a head.


 
 ok bucky! Thanks!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 4, 2006)

*Tg*

Sorry to hear the bad news! I don't  understand why it is always the family that lets you down.  You think they would give you more considering you are  family.  it is like that here too.  My nephew is with brewery.  Getting divorced and trying to make living was not easy.  Tried to work down there and I didn't get any help from them.  Just have to keep looking forward and consider the source.  they say ' what goes round comes round'.  I wish no one ill will but  why can't they be  more understanding? As I said, why does it have to be relatives?  Our family always tried to get each other jobs.  Except for my sister.  She is youngest and  guess she doesn't know how it feels to be worrying about something to eat.  

One thing I know for sure, your babies (dogs) will give you extra love.  Just  think, it may have happened for you to spend more time with them.  Now doesn't that make you feel little different?


----------



## ps8 (May 4, 2006)

TG, fellow Texan here wishing you a short vacation from work, then a terrifc new job with amazing benefits, wonderful employees and employers, short driving distance and anything else that you need it to be!


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 4, 2006)

Sorry TG he will get whats coming to him just wait and see it's called.Bad Karma.


----------



## texasgirl (May 4, 2006)

LOL!
I'm nercous, but, kinda excited too. I know I can and will find something better and laugh cause they are all still there!!! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 4, 2006)

Texas........ Im very very VERY sorry to hear that.  I was canned last January. But..... the job market is great! At least where I am. I hope the same for you too.

My heart goes out to you. Have 2 days of fun self-endulgance if you can, then get your Rear in Gear! Use Monster dot com! It worked very well for me.  
(((((((HUG)))))))


----------



## texasgirl (May 4, 2006)

Thanks DS!!!


----------



## licia (May 4, 2006)

I think you will find you like working more when you aren't working with family. Also you may just develop the person skills you think you are missing by interacting with other than relatives....and you may enjoy being around family more when you haven't seen them all week.  Just a thought!


----------



## texasgirl (May 4, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> I....and you may enjoy being around family more when you haven't seen them all week. Just a thought!


 
That is true, except for my niece she's become my best friend. I'm only 5 years older than her. I will definately miss being around her. We talk about everything. But, as for the rest, I will be VERY happy not to see them everyday!!


----------



## Michelemarie (May 5, 2006)

Texasgirl, I just read this thread - I am sorry to hear about this situation.  I, too, believe everything happens for a reason - and that only good things lie ahead for you.  If this didn't happen, you might spend the rest of your life at that job - yuck! Now, you have the opportunity to find something you really like, with people you like. I can't wait to hear of your new opportunites!  Keep smiling, especially while driving that new car with the wind blowing through your hair!


----------



## texasgirl (May 5, 2006)

Well, ds just found out that he was hired at another place and will start the 16th!! Now he will make $6.50 an hour. In 6 weeks, he can get a .25 raise. In 6 months, he will get one week vacation. In one year, another raise and 2 weeks vacation. I am so happy for him. Now, it's my turn  
I applied somewhere that I really don't have experience doing, but, I'm am a fast learner and I never stop until I get it right. I would love a chance at it though. It's clerical in a medical field. It's a little further than I am now, but, not too much. I'm going online to fill out the TWC papers for unemployment in case I don't find something really soon. They may even have some jobs there too.


----------



## licia (May 5, 2006)

TG, every interview is a good interview whether you get the job or not. You may want to keep a small journal regarding each one and be very analytical about what you think you did right and what you could have done better. Getting a new job is a job in itself but will pay off for the best. Best wishes.


----------



## phinz (May 7, 2006)

What part of Tejas are you in? I know folks in Midland/Odessa, Dallas/FW and Houston....


----------



## texasgirl (May 7, 2006)

phinz said:
			
		

> What part of Tejas are you in? I know folks in Midland/Odessa, Dallas/FW and Houston....


 
Unfortunately, I live about 80+ miles east of Dallas, south of Greenville. Noone knows anyone here, unless, you grew up here


----------



## Dove (May 7, 2006)

Texas,
I knoe something better will come your way. You can't miss with all of us in your corner !  I'm so glad your son found a better job. Good for him !
Dove


----------



## Marishka_20 (May 7, 2006)

*I'm Sorry*

I'm sorry that that happened to you, good luck in finding a new job. Hope better things come your way. Also congrats to your son.


----------



## KAYLINDA (May 7, 2006)

Good luck on your job search Texasgirl.  I am sorry to hear about the other one.  Man...I hate jobs that deal with families!


----------



## Trip (May 10, 2006)

I feel your pain and share it, I lost mine in May and because a large factory closed down there are no avail jobs in area. It sucks... I hear ya.


----------



## cara (May 10, 2006)

TG, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.. you will find a better job, I'm sure!


----------



## texasgirl (May 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Still no luck. I applied for unemployment though, and registered on their work program. Registered with Monster.com, Careerbuilder.com and jobs.com. Hopefully, something will come up soon.


My sister came back up here yesterday. She hasn't said one word!! She is the type that doesn't say sorry very often, but, you would think that since I'm her freakin sister, she would at least say SOMETHING!! I haven't said much to her unless she addresses me first. I'll get over it, we're not the ones that hold grudges, but, I'm hurt about it and I just don't want to talk to her for a little while.


----------



## pdswife (May 10, 2006)

I understand TG ... I'd be upset and want some distance too.

Well.. if you have to be out of work... spring is a good time for it.


----------



## texasgirl (May 10, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I understand TG ... I'd be upset and want some distance too.
> 
> Well.. if you have to be out of work... spring is a good time for it.


 
Yeah, now if it would stop storming everyday so that I can have nice days to look for something


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 10, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone! Still no luck. I applied for unemployment though, and registered on their work program. Registered with Monster.com, Careerbuilder.com and jobs.com. Hopefully, something will come up soon.


 
You should be fully entitled for unemployment, I am sure you will get it.  Then take full advantage of it, enjoy several months of paid holiday!!  I have done it before, also in Texas, I was working at a place with a seasonal employment where laid off most of the employees for 4-5 months every year.  I was going to enjoy the benefit but ironically I got hired after a few weeks so it was not to be... 
And try not to stress over your sis... it is true that she could have been much more sensitive, but sometimes you encounter certain situations where you just need to shrug it off and soldier on, otherwise it will just eat you up... there are so many people around you who care (us included!!), focus on the positives and keep your smile on...I am sure things will work out for you in the end!!


----------



## texasgirl (May 10, 2006)

Thanks ur!! I love your avatar. I haven't seen the second one, but, the first Ice Age, has become one of my favorite animated movies. I want to see Over the hedge too. Yes, I'm hijacking my own thread. LOL


----------



## Rob Babcock (May 11, 2006)

I've been there, too.  Hang in there, TexasGirl.  It's scary and nervewracking to find yourself out of work, but it genuinely can be an opportunity to change your life.  With a bit of perseverance and a little luck you'll be back to work before long.


----------



## texasgirl (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Rob! It is scary. I didn't like my job, to be honest. I liked the drawings on the computer though, but the rest of it got boring. I was wanting to quit anyway, but, not until something else came along. It's hard being in limbo.


----------



## CharlieD (May 11, 2006)

You'll find something else and much better too. $9.50 an hour is nothing, can't live on that anyway. With G-d's help you'll find something that pays a lot more. Good luck.


----------



## texasgirl (May 11, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> You'll find something else and much better too. $9.50 an hour is nothing, can't live on that anyway. With G-d's help you'll find something that pays a lot more. Good luck.


 
 Thank you Charlie!!


----------



## Rob Babcock (May 16, 2006)

How's it going, Texas?  I was just thinking about you the other day and thought I'd ask.


----------



## texasgirl (May 17, 2006)

They are suppose to call me today about the graphics job. If they don't, or i don't get the job, there is a lowly position at the municipal court not far from me.


----------



## VickiQ (May 17, 2006)

((TG))I've been praying that your "perfect"job comes along very soon.I'm hoping this adventure brings you some interesting experiences though- there's nothing like some good laughs to help you through the rough spots!!!


----------



## Michelemarie (May 17, 2006)

Texas, its Wednesday! Do tell, do tell - when they call, of course! Prayers and hugs are coming your way!


----------



## kadesma (May 17, 2006)

_  Texas,_
_Thinking of you..Hope all works out as you wish it to._

_kadesma _


----------



## texasgirl (May 17, 2006)

I'm sitting here watching the phone! LOL, kinda like waiting for a  pot of water to boil.


----------



## Jikoni (May 17, 2006)

Take heart girl. Thinking of you.


----------



## texasgirl (May 17, 2006)

Oh Jikoni, I love your new avatar!! What a beautiful smile you have!! And thank you!!


----------



## pdswife (May 17, 2006)

Any word TG??


----------



## texasgirl (May 17, 2006)

No, Dang It!!!


----------



## pdswife (May 17, 2006)

It's just taking so long because... they are calling everyone who didn't get the job first!


----------



## texasgirl (May 17, 2006)

Well, no call for me!! ( 
I thought we would be able to get ahead for once. I guess it's not to be. I just applied for another job. It's only $7.00 though. I don't know what to do now. I've been everywhere and looked everywhere on the internet. The papers don't have anything. I'm too far away from any big cities with big companies except for Raytheon and L-3, but, they're not hiring what I am experienced in.


----------



## Michelemarie (May 17, 2006)

Texasgirl, the day is still young - they may call. Plus, you don't know what is going on there, maybe something happened where they can't call til tomorrow.  It is so hard to wait - don't they know we are ALL waiting on this call!


----------



## pdswife (May 17, 2006)

I'm still keeping my fingers crossed!  Don't give up hope.


----------

